# 19?? AIRMAN Bicycle Help??



## Antney (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello, this is my latest find, found in the back of an old bike shop, there were a pair of them, his and hers. I talked the owner out of this one, I'll get the matching girls bike later. They were purchased new as a pair but could not remember what year, this one carries the "AIRMAN" badge, the girls said Monark? Any help with the year?? It also has some signs of having a tank?? Is there a correct headlight for this too??  Would this be correct?? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Dope54 (Apr 26, 2010)

looks like 41


----------



## Antney (Apr 26, 2010)

OK, looks like a 1941, found this previous post on the CABE...Looks like I need to find a tank and the headlight...anyone out there have them???

http://www.thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?7526-Need-Help-Identifying-this-Monark


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Apr 26, 2010)

Cool Airman!  But you better get the girls bike too.  Wouldn't want to be a home wrecker and break up the couple. ha!


----------



## Antney (Apr 26, 2010)

Of course, their 60th anniversary is coming up....


----------



## Antney (Apr 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a tank for this bike??


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 30, 2010)

I have that exact bicycle - 1941 Monark built Airman badged - 100% Complete & Original - a keeper - I will take a shot of it over the weekend so you at least have a pic to show the tank & ball light in question -- My Airman has a ball light & the Monark had the train fender mount style light -- the front fender has no holes in it & the front fork has a built in bracket to mount the ball light on my Airman & I have a Monark version that has the other train light version which I will take a pic for you too -- However I don't see the ball light mount on your fork & I can not see if there are holes in the front fender to mount the other style light for it -- either way - it is out there - patience is the key - enjoy the ride - Frank


----------



## Antney (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks Frank, I've found a tank and horn unit for it. It does have the holes for the train light...hopefully one will surface, thanks for the help, would love to see your bikes....I'm so addicted to this, I've been collecting for 4-5 months and currently have 15 bikes already...I don't see an end in sight either, just picked up and X-53 I can't wait to get started on.....


----------



## Dope54 (May 4, 2010)

*ball light*

mine takes the ball light off the fork


----------



## Antney (May 4, 2010)

Mine definitely takes the train light, I think I have one spotted already too. Found the tank too...I should have it complete soon...thanks for the help guys, Tony


----------



## JayDirt (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm looking for the missing pieces also, anyone have any leads?


----------

